# Alignment Mafia - Game Thread



## M&F (Mar 18, 2021)

Current Alignment: Nocturnal Zero

The sun sets on the cosmopolitan town of Moraliton. Throughout the morning, groups with diverging interests had been arguing about what to do with a newly cleared plot of land; as the shadows creep, they each start to consider what to do break the deadlock -- each their own way.

*48 hours for night actions.* (probably not exact, this would be kind of an ass time for phase changes anyway)



Spoiler: Pingful List



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
@Herbe
@Mawile
@rari_teh
@qenya
@Mistyx
@IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## M&F (Mar 21, 2021)

my punctuality's already looking great guys

The empty plot looks the same as ever on the surface, but who knows what's already at play behind the scenes?

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*



Spoiler: Listotic Pings



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
@Herbe
@Mawile
@rari_teh
@qenya
@Mistyx
@IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## Mawile (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Mawile (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey everyone! Excited to be here.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 21, 2021)

good news guys


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 21, 2021)

what the fuck mates why did our kill not go through


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 21, 2021)

oop wrong chat my bad


----------



## Mawile (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2021)

sup everyone


----------



## Herbe (Mar 21, 2021)

anyone want popcorn?


----------



## Novae (Mar 21, 2021)

i may have missed that ping


----------



## qenya (Mar 21, 2021)

Herbe said:


> anyone want popcorn?


i'd love some! thank u.

also, no kills! woop. i would do my usual what-could-this-mean speculation but in a mampersgame it could honestly be anything.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 21, 2021)

qenya said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > anyone want popcorn?
> ...





Spoiler: poppcorn


----------



## Novae (Mar 21, 2021)

Herbe said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Herbe said:
> ...


nice tabs


----------



## Stryke (Mar 21, 2021)

Nothing to report really, but it occurred to me that if you take the first, second, third, fourth, and fifth letters of Herbes name and rearrange them into the order they appear within his name, it spells out "Herbe". Now I'm not usually one to operate without some form of evidence like roleclaims or night actions, but this caught my eye IMMEDIATELY. Care to elaborate, "Herbe"???


----------



## Mawile (Mar 21, 2021)

if i'm mafia and you're mafia then who's driving the bus


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 21, 2021)

hi


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 21, 2021)

why hasn't anyone died yet. I'm not complaining per se
but









i just am surprised


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 21, 2021)

Unless i am complaining but it's day 1 and i have no intention of dying


----------



## Novae (Mar 22, 2021)

Mawile said:


> if i'm mafia and you're mafia then who's driving the bus


the mafia obviously


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 22, 2021)

mafia bus driver confirmed


----------



## Novae (Mar 22, 2021)

my scheme has been uncovered


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 22, 2021)

but who is the mafia? 
it would stand to reason that once a mafia, always a mafia and rari was mafia last game so
i was also mafia last game but this fact is irrelevant.


----------



## Novae (Mar 22, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> but who is the mafia?


you

and me

and MF


----------



## Mawile (Mar 22, 2021)

*M&F*


----------



## qenya (Mar 22, 2021)

your logic is impeccable, i can't not get behind this wagon. *M&F*


----------



## Mawile (Mar 22, 2021)

qenya i keep forgetting about the dancing dog in your signature and i keep clicking on it and laughing
anyway are you mafia


----------



## Mawile (Mar 22, 2021)

i'm trying too find the mafia here so i can vote them out. it would be helpful if the mafia said who they were, so that i can vote them out


----------



## qenya (Mar 22, 2021)

Mawile said:


> qenya i keep forgetting about the dancing dog in your signature and i keep clicking on it and laughing
> anyway are you mafia


nope! are you?


----------



## qenya (Mar 22, 2021)

People I am two reaction points away from overtaking Trebek

Two. measly. points.

You know what to do


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > qenya i keep forgetting about the dancing dog in your signature and i keep clicking on it and laughing
> ...


nope! that's why i'm asking people if they are. you know, so i can vote them out.


----------



## M&F (Mar 23, 2021)

so do you guys want an extension or


----------



## Herbe (Mar 23, 2021)

can i get aaaaaaaaaaa *herbe*


----------



## Novae (Mar 23, 2021)

Herbe said:


> can i get aaaaaaaaaaa *herbe*


this is a power play


----------



## Novae (Mar 23, 2021)

honestly i think the weird thing about this setup is that everyone having unique wincons means that no one knows like

what to do to get started


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2021)

as far as I can tell everyone is gonna share an alignment and thus one wincon with 4 other people
though I don't have any communication or knowledge of who any of those 4 are for me
and if it's like that for everyone
well
this game is gonna be a clusterfuck


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

inb4 nobody knows who matches either one of their alignments and has to come an agreement on the nightkill or whatever without knowing who else is choosing an action lmao


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

oh or inb4 it's another arsonist thing. like one mafia member can prime someone and another mafia member has the power to light them on fire, but neither of them can communicate and neither one knows the actions of the other


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> People I am two reaction points away from overtaking Trebek
> 
> Two. measly. points.
> 
> You know what to do


Thank you guys, I am officially the 9th most reacted person on tcod. Big woop


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> as far as I can tell everyone is gonna share an alignment and thus one wincon with 4 other people


This is interesting. ZM, does this mean you have two wincons that are clearly directly linked to the two halves of your alignment?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 23, 2021)

kyeugh said:


> good news guys


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 23, 2021)

Ok here's an idea
what if we just vote for people at complete random
then that way there's a 1 in 3 chance that we kill the mafia


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 23, 2021)

i mean unless anybody can think of a better idea


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

Tbh you're not wrong, Indigo

Normally I would say we ought to at least try to pick up some sort of inconsistency or toneread that might make a yeet better than random chance, but there hasn't really been enough interaction to spot anything (imo), and with no N0 kill there isn't any public mechanical information at all. Besides, when there aren't actually any majority factions... I don't really know what we would be looking for anyway?

(Arguably, yeets based off tonereads are no better than random chance anyway, but ssh.)


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

*Stryke*


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 23, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> Ok here's an idea
> what if we just vote for people at complete random
> then that way there's a 1 in 3 chance that we kill the mafia


not good odds since there is a 2 in 3 chance of mis-lynching a town, otherwise it would be a good idea


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 23, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> IndigoClaudia said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here's an idea
> ...


I didn't think neutral was town aligned but maybe i could be wrong dkjhg


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> View attachment 1035
> 
> *Stryke*


sorry *Stryke*


----------



## Novae (Mar 23, 2021)

*Indigo*

surprise!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 23, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> *Indigo*
> 
> surprise!


surprise...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 23, 2021)

If you don't mind me asking, what lead you to believe this


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> IndigoClaudia said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here's an idea
> ...


isn't it 1 in 3 for yeeting town

chaotic town / neutral town / lawful town
chaotic mafia / neutral mafia / lawful mafia
chaotic 3p / neutral 3p / lawful 3p


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

Mawile said:


> isn't it 1 in 3 for yeeting town
> 
> chaotic town / neutral town / lawful town
> chaotic mafia / neutral mafia / lawful mafia
> chaotic 3p / neutral 3p / lawful 3p


yeah! so actually, now i come to think of it, i guess a randyeet is already 50/50 to hit someone who doesn't share an alignment with you

feeling better and better about this strat.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> > as far as I can tell everyone is gonna share an alignment and thus one wincon with 4 other people
> ...


this is also interesting because it implies that either (1) you only have one wincon or (2) your wincons are not directly linked to your alignment


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

or both! could be both


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> > as far as I can tell everyone is gonna share an alignment and thus one wincon with 4 other people
> ...


yup, it's basically the normal wincons, eliminate (opposite alignment team 1) or eliminate (opposite alignment team 2). I'm going to assume it's the same for them, too.
the opportunities for alliances in this game could be crazy
this _really_ makes me wonder what the neutral and 3p wincons are, though.


----------



## Novae (Mar 23, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what lead you to believe this


idk lol i dont know what im doing


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> this _really_ makes me wonder what the neutral and 3p wincons are, though.


inb4 one 3p wincon is "the other two in your alignment column/row must be dead for you to win"


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2021)

whack


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

honestly i just like writing inb4 [weird concept] posts. please do not take any of them as Objective Truth but instead as Fun Speculation


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

turns out it is difficult to try to pick someone to yeet when there are only three pages of posts and a lot of posts are your own double posts. but also nobody has been super suspicious so i'm shrug emoji

anyway @ everyone please post more things so i can form baseless assumptions as i am prone to do


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> View attachment 1035
> 
> *Stryke*


do you have a reason behind this vote ?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1035
> ...


it was randomized


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 23, 2021)

It was just so we could vote somebody out at random hoping they'd be the mafia


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

technically if qenya wanted to start a bandwagon on someone in particular (stryke), she could have just rerandomized it until she got stryke on the top spot lmao


----------



## Novae (Mar 23, 2021)

that is true

i am more interested in indigo following completely randomly


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 23, 2021)

what do everyone think of the current vote(s)


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> that is true
> 
> i am more interested in indigo following completely randomly


to be fair, the order of events was as follows:

indigo suggests random voting
qenya posts random.org screenshot and votes stryke
indigo follows after qenya


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

that being said, that whole little interaction felt a little weird to me but idk


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

Mawile said:


> technically if qenya wanted to start a bandwagon on someone in particular (stryke), she could have just rerandomized it until she got stryke on the top spot lmao


damn I wish I'd thought of that

there is someone I'm vaguely interested in yeeting for my wincon but it's not stryke. let's come back to that later.


----------



## M&F (Mar 23, 2021)

alright, we wrap the phase in about... two hours and a half, I think?

standing votes:
-Stryke (2) - qenya, IndigoClaudia
-Herbe (1) - Herbe
-IndigoClaudia (1) - Mistyx
-M&F (1) - Mawile


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> for my wincon


oh yeah, so do you have one wincon or two (or more?)? there seems to be some subtle discrepancy going on here and i want to know which case is more common


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> that is true
> 
> i am more interested in indigo following completely randomly


As for this, I think it seems entirely in character. She decided (whether or not you think it's sensible) that the best move was to yeet someone at random; I voted at random; she followed through on her decision by joining in with the vote. 

Whether or not being in character is likely to be relevant to her _alignment_, of course, is something I don't know.


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > for my wincon
> ...


I have one wincon that I know about, but there's a bit in my PM that's all kind of nudge-nudge-wink-wink about the possibility that it might change or more might be revealed or something like that.

At this stage in the game I'm just fucking around and finding out tbqh


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

in that case i will leave you alone to mess around for the rest of toDay while i Think About That lmao

interested to hear any defense from stryke though since he is current lead bandwagon at a whole two (2) votes


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 23, 2021)

i'm still confused about wincons and bandwagons and stuff but i'm just voting at random tbh because day one never has good leads and seeing as this is such a small mafia game, it's a decent strat to just vote random

also interested in hearing a defense from stryke


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 23, 2021)

hmmm. hmmmmmmmmm. hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

me　　　mist
　　　
　*indigo* sus


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> hmmm. hmmmmmmmmm. hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


3 hmms that means you're 3p /joke


----------



## Stryke (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> View attachment 1035
> 
> *Stryke*


Man I didn't even do anything this time


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

i mean, do you have anything to say to get the random voters off your back


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 23, 2021)

such is life king
you plant seed you find. you hope for potato. politburo finds you sus and takes you away. is cold. also very dark.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

hey rari what does this MEAN


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 23, 2021)

don’t ask me i just woke up and everything is funny

(it was a shitty attempt at a latvian joke)


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

rari do you have any opinions about anything that has been presented so far


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 23, 2021)

indigo/qenya interaction sounded really contrived and claudia’s reaction to being voted was… uh really off
if she dies and flips red i’ll do my best to serve us chicken soup toMorrow


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

tentative vote for *IndigoClaudia* because i also agree that her reaction to being voted is weird


IndigoClaudia said:


> i'm still confused about wincons and bandwagons and stuff


being "confused about wincons" could in theory be a sign of 3p/some weird wincon
also being "confused about bandwagons" is weird because, you started the random vote idea & was fine with jumping on the stryke bandwagon?

stryke did not present very much of a defense either (actually, even less) to be fair, but i can't nitpick what isn't there
i'm willing to let qenya vibe for toDay


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

anyway hey rari are you mafia. i'm trying to find the mafia so i can vote them out


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

Mawile said:


> tentative vote for *IndigoClaudia* because i also agree that her reaction to being voted is weird


this is a good point, actually, hmm... i wasn't paying attention to it earlier because i was focused on what you and ZM were saying about wincons, but y'all are right, she does often react a bit more strongly to being voted than she did here. in particular i recall her being pretty labile towards the end of tvt.


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> indigo/qenya interaction sounded really contrived and claudia’s reaction to being voted was… uh really off
> if she dies and flips red i’ll do my best to serve us chicken soup toMorrow


it also occurs to me that this could absolutely be rari bussing indigo in order to get some ammunition against someone else (me, in this case, but really she could probably have found a way to slot anyone in there)


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> > indigo/qenya interaction sounded really contrived and claudia’s reaction to being voted was… uh really off
> ...


my main reason for getting on the indigo bus is to prevent a rand between stryke/indigo, since (i think?) they were tied 2/2


----------



## Mawile (Mar 23, 2021)

well like, not "main" i guess, but "main reason i haven't already mentioned"


----------



## qenya (Mar 23, 2021)

i think i'm gonna *unvote* for now, since we do at least have some information now that makes a totally random yeet less desirable

(and frankly i'm not even certain hunting scum is the best play for me lmao, though it's not like i have anything else better to do)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2021)

since the voting doesn't seem to be going in a useful direction rn I think I'll *abstain*


----------



## qenya (Mar 24, 2021)

oh btw, I should probably mention this before EoD: one aspect of my role is that I'm a paranoid gun owner. anyone who targets me at night will die (barring shenanigans). so, uh, maybe don't do that. unless your wincon somehow depends on you dying, in which case, go ham.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 24, 2021)

qenya said:


> oh btw, I should probably mention this before EoD: one aspect of my role is that I'm a paranoid gun owner. anyone who targets me at night will die (barring shenanigans). so, uh, maybe don't do that. unless your wincon somehow depends on you dying, in which case, go ham.


honestly expecting at least like 2 people to target you tonight and end up dead tbhtbh
(in which case: please do not do this, the more people we have alive the better)


----------



## qenya (Mar 24, 2021)

Mawile said:


> honestly expecting at least like 2 people to target you tonight and end up dead tbhtbh


if this happens i officially disclaim all responsibility. y'all were warned


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 24, 2021)

Mawile said:


> anyway hey rari are you mafia. i'm trying to find the mafia so i can vote them out


i’m positively not. however — you will not believe the coincidence — i am, too, trying to find the mafia so i can vote them out! are you perchance mafia?


----------



## Mawile (Mar 24, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > anyway hey rari are you mafia. i'm trying to find the mafia so i can vote them out
> ...


no, i am not mafia. if i was mafia i would not need to ask!


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 24, 2021)

Mawile said:


> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...


you could be outgroup .


----------



## Stryke (Mar 24, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i mean, do you have anything to say to get the random voters off your back


Don't vote for me and you'll have my unyielding love? Idk


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2021)

it is heartrending to end that exchange but *the day is over*; hold for the count...


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2021)

However distinct the denizens of Moraliton, they can sometimes find common ground. At the very least, in the little things that never seem to change, no matter the time or the place.

*IndigoClaudia was lynched. She was Chaotic Third-Party.

48 hours for night actions.*



Spoiler: Votes



-IndigoClaudia (3) - Mistyx, rari_teh, Mawile
-Stryke (1) - IndigoClaudia
-Herbe (1) - Herbe
-abstain (1) - Zero Moment





Spoiler: List-Party Pings



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
@Herbe
@Mawile
@rari_teh
@qenya
@Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## M&F (Mar 26, 2021)

Moraliton awakes early to a massive, explosive sound. People near the radius peep out of their broken windows in time to watch a column of flame engulf an entire building.

It's scary to ponder where such violent rage might have come from, but the good news is that another plot of land is now up for grabs.

*Mistyx is dead. Xe was Neutral Mafia.

48 hours for discussion.*



Spoiler: Pingultafia



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
@Herbe
@Mawile
@rari_teh
@qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mawile (Mar 26, 2021)

i think we should all go around and say our alignments so that we know who to vote out for our individual wincons. i'll start

i'm ][REDACTED] [REDACTED]


----------



## Mawile (Mar 26, 2021)

real talk imagine having a night action. couldn't be me


----------



## Mawile (Mar 26, 2021)

well i guess "technically" i "have" a "night action" it is just that i am "unable" to "use" it now or ever, really


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 26, 2021)

...I bet that was Mistyx targeting Qenya last night, huh.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 26, 2021)

either that or there was something vengeful going on with yesterday's vote? idk


----------



## Mawile (Mar 26, 2021)

trying to figure out this game on a spreadsheet is like playing sudoku

also i can't imagine that mist would've been a mafia kill unless the mafia don't know who each other are
so qenya paranoid gun owner theory or vengeful (something with Indigo?) vote theory likely?

also i do have some baseless theories about who fits in what alignment re: my spreadsheet but i'll hold off on those for now


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 26, 2021)

PLAYING SUDOKU MAWILE YOU’RE SO RIGHT
anyway y’all can call me pagliacci i was so sure mist was town


----------



## qenya (Mar 26, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> ...I bet that was Mistyx targeting Qenya last night, huh.


I would expect to receive a notification if my power activated, and it didn't! So I don't know what happened but I don't think it was anything to do with me.



rari_teh said:


> PLAYING SUDOKU MAWILE YOU’RE SO RIGHT
> anyway y’all can call me pagliacci i was so sure mist was town


I was becoming increasingly tunnelled on my "indigo/rari scumbuddies" theory right up until she flipped... we can be clowns together.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 26, 2021)

Huh, okay then. So either Mistyx was hit by a revenge effect (either a self-venge or fishing brothers), or someone used a killing night action. If it's the latter, then I think it would have to be either a 3p or Town killing power. If flavor means anything I would think it's a 3p action, but *shrugs*.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 26, 2021)

i have to wonder if mist was trying to do a nightkill and got killed instead of killing someone else tbh


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 26, 2021)

at least a Mafia is gone, i think this is going good for town so far


----------



## Mawile (Mar 26, 2021)

so by the flips so far, we have 3 town, 2 mafia, and 2 3p remaining
we also have 3 lawful, 2 neutral, and 2 chaotic left


lawful townneutral townchaotic townlawful mafia*neutral mafia*chaotic mafialawful 3pneutral 3p*chaotic 3p*

with the bold + crossed off ones being the ones who flipped upon death already

i would personally assume that the two 3ps remaining have wacky wincons, and town and mafia probably have standard ones (eliminate mafia and eliminate town, respectively)
can't really say anything about lawful/neutral/chaotic without revealing which one i am, but i'm no thoughts head empty about those anyway


----------



## Mawile (Mar 26, 2021)

have to admit that i'm curious what the maximum number of overlapping wincons we can have at end of game is


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 26, 2021)

Mawile said:


> so by the flips so far, we have 3 town, 2 mafia, and 2 3p remaining
> we also have 3 lawful, 2 neutral, and 2 chaotic left
> 
> 
> ...


this seems very detailed for someone to post, just saying if you are against town ( mafia or 3p ) this seems kinda revealing while still hiding something


----------



## Mawile (Mar 26, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > so by the flips so far, we have 3 town, 2 mafia, and 2 3p remaining
> ...


it's all info from either this thread (the flips) plus the sign up thread (the alignments) lmao


----------



## qenya (Mar 27, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i would personally assume that the two 3ps remaining have wacky wincons, and town and mafia probably have standard ones (eliminate mafia and eliminate town, respectively)
> can't really say anything about lawful/neutral/chaotic without revealing which one i am, but i'm no thoughts head empty about those anyway


ZM also already mentioned that there are lawful/chaotic wincons to eliminate chaotics/lawfuls respectively (thus outing himself as either chaotic town, chaotic mafia, lawful town or lawful mafia). Not super clear whether that's an "and" or an "or", but I think the latter seems more likely since the former sounds quite difficult.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > i would personally assume that the two 3ps remaining have wacky wincons, and town and mafia probably have standard ones (eliminate mafia and eliminate town, respectively)
> ...


so does that mean i can put you in my sudoku box of "neutral 3p"


----------



## qenya (Mar 27, 2021)

Mawile said:


> so does that mean i can put you in my sudoku box of "neutral 3p"


you can put me in whatever box you'd like!  who can say which solution is truly "correct" in a world of subjectivity and uncertainty...


----------



## qenya (Mar 27, 2021)

Anyway, here's a thought I had. Based on the info so far about wincons, it seems reasonable to conclude that eliminating each of the four "corner" alignments (chaotic mafia, chaotic town, lawful mafia, lawful town) would benefit five different people, right? For example, yeeting the lawful mafia would benefit everyone who is either chaotic or town.

So... yeeting one of those four corner alignments should be able to attract majority support, right? On that basis, I'm curious: who would be up for voting out ZM?


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

Mawile said:


> lawful townneutral townchaotic townlawful mafia*neutral mafia*chaotic mafialawful 3pneutral 3p*chaotic 3p*


if anything, considering my table (as seen above), wouldn't it be most beneficial for lawful + town to at least try to eliminate the chaotic mafia today? if we blind pick someone from one of the corners (chaotic mafia, chaotic town, lawful mafia, lawful town), we have a high chance of being detrimental to either lawful or town (or both)

i mean, of course we don't exactly know where ZM falls on this chart. maybe he is the chaotic mafia we're looking for, or maybe he's lawful town, or maybe you just have to yeet him for your wincon. We Just Don't Know


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2021)

qenya said:


> Anyway, here's a thought I had. Based on the info so far about wincons, it seems reasonable to conclude that eliminating each of the four "corner" alignments (chaotic mafia, chaotic town, lawful mafia, lawful town) would benefit five different people, right? For example, yeeting the lawful mafia would benefit everyone who is either chaotic or town.
> 
> So... yeeting one of those four corner alignments should be able to attract majority support, right? On that basis, I'm curious: who would be up for voting out ZM?


noooo don't do it



Mawile said:


> lawful townneutral townchaotic townlawful 3pneutral 3p*chaotic 3p*lawful mafia*neutral mafia*chaotic mafia


You got the table mixed up, I fixed it. 3P should be in the middle, as they're representing the neutral morality, whereas Mafia represents evil.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

to be fair i was just writing it like how i write my usual mafia orderings. town, then mafia, then 3p

also do you have any reason for me to not vote for you ZM


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes. That would kill me. And make me very sad.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

do you have a night action btw


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2021)

Also! We might be allies and we wouldn't even know it!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2021)

Mawile said:


> do you have a night action btw


Yes.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a night action btw
> ...


have you used it


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2021)

Yup, both nights. It hasn't done anything so far.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> Yup, both nights. It hasn't done anything so far.


the phrasing "hasn't done anything so far" makes it sound like it's supposed to do something lmao

i guess the only other question i can really ask is like. who did you target, if you're comfortable w/ saying


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2021)

It does 'do something' but only under circumstances that are almost entirely out of my control. I won't be expositing on that any further, though.

I targeted Rari n0 and Stryke n1.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

i have come to the conclusion via sudoku that you may be one of my allies. would you care for an alliance


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2021)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 27, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> It does 'do something' but only under circumstances that are almost entirely out of my control. I won't be expositing on that any further, though.
> 
> I targeted Rari n0 and Stryke n1.


so nothing happened or ???


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 27, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i have come to the conclusion via sudoku that you may be one of my allies. would you care for an alliance





Zero Moment said:


> Hell yeah.


wait what


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> It does 'do something' but only under circumstances that are almost entirely out of my control. I won't be expositing on that any further, though.





Mawile said:


> well i guess "technically" i "have" a "night action" it is just that i am "unable" to "use" it now or ever, really


see that's the thing. i can do something useful too but only under circumstances that i also refuse to elaborate on, but that i suspect are the same reasons.

i refuse to elaborate on my exact position in the sudoku vs your exact position in the sudoku, but i have reason to believe that we are in the same row/column (whichever direction you put it)


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 27, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i have come to the conclusion via sudoku that you may be one of my allies. would you care for an alliance


if that is true ZM & you ( Mawile ) probably could be either 3p or mafia


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > i have come to the conclusion via sudoku that you may be one of my allies. would you care for an alliance
> ...


are you town


----------



## Mawile (Mar 27, 2021)

your answer will help me with sudoku.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 27, 2021)

without revealing any information to mafia/3p i'll have to say it could be possible, i just don't want to be nk'd


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 27, 2021)

not confirming anything yet though


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2021)

Mmm, it's getting pretty close to EoD
Anyone have anything to discuss?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 27, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, here's a thought I had. Based on the info so far about wincons, it seems reasonable to conclude that eliminating each of the four "corner" alignments (chaotic mafia, chaotic town, lawful mafia, lawful town) would benefit five different people, right? For example, yeeting the lawful mafia would benefit everyone who is either chaotic or town.
> ...


i have some interesting information ( i don't want to reveal any details beyond someone probably has a decent role


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 28, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> Mmm, it's getting pretty close to EoD
> Anyone have anything to discuss?


Do we have any info that you care to share with everyone ?

you're kinda mysterious if you are town, just saying


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2021)

_looks at yesterday_

I've already shared everything I have.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mawile said:


> to be fair i was just writing it like how i write my usual mafia orderings. town, then mafia, then 3p
> 
> also do you have any reason for me to not vote for you ZM





Zero Moment said:


> Yes. That would kill me. And make me very sad.





Mawile said:


> do you have a night action btw





Zero Moment said:


> Also! We might be allies and we wouldn't even know it!





Zero Moment said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a night action btw
> ...





Mawile said:


> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...





Zero Moment said:


> Yup, both nights. It hasn't done anything so far.





Mawile said:


> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, both nights. It hasn't done anything so far.
> ...





Zero Moment said:


> It does 'do something' but only under circumstances that are almost entirely out of my control. I won't be expositing on that any further, though.
> 
> I targeted Rari n0 and Stryke n1.





Mawile said:


> i have come to the conclusion via sudoku that you may be one of my allies. would you care for an alliance





Zero Moment said:


> Hell yeah.


this back and forth between the two of you kinda seems mysterious


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 28, 2021)

especially if you 2 are allies


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 28, 2021)

@Mawile 
@Zero Moment 

could it be possible that you likely could be 3p or mafia ( maybe ) ? ( just trying to figure something out )


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2021)

no


----------



## Mawile (Mar 28, 2021)

also no


----------



## Mawile (Mar 28, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> > qenya said:
> ...


what is a decent role btw

also if i'm being honest, the people i would most like to know the alignment of are hydreigon and stryke (in that order of priority)


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Zero Moment said:
> ...


there i fixed it for you 

also. a hint 




Mawile said:


> lawful townneutral townchaotic townlawful 3pneutral 3p


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2021)

anyways, EoD is swiftly approaching, gonna pop down a token *abstain *to keep any shenanigans out


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2021)

Mawile said:


> also if i'm being honest, the people i would most like to know the alignment of are hydreigon and stryke (in that order of priority)


yeah I get you, hydre has been a big   the last couple days and stryke never actually offered anything up to avert the gaze of the bandwagon


----------



## Mawile (Mar 28, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > also if i'm being honest, the people i would most like to know the alignment of are hydreigon and stryke (in that order of priority)
> ...


yeah i think hydre is definitely the more confusing one between the two of them (stryke is just kinda always Like That from my understanding)

anyway i'm chill with an *abstain* right now


----------



## Mawile (Mar 28, 2021)

like at least everyone else i can kinda place a guess for in sudoku. hydre is just a big question mark and it would be useful to know Any Information About Them tbhtbh


----------



## M&F (Mar 28, 2021)

Much of the rest of the morning was spent in an emergency talk-down with a citizen who was threatening to commit sudoku.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*



Spoiler: Votes



-abstain (2) - Zero Moment, Mawile





Spoiler: Pingcoat



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
@Herbe
@Mawile
@rari_teh
@qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2021)

The night is long and fraught, and not everything seems the same as it was before in the waking hours, but at least, it was one whole 24 hours with no explosions.

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*



Spoiler: Multiping



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
@Herbe
@Mawile
@Zori
@qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## Zori (Mar 29, 2021)

oh wow look at that it's D3 and I'm alive~


----------



## Zori (Mar 29, 2021)

I have sold my soul to Mawile
probably
I think they're more likely to be town just from their tone

although it's not like I've _seen _them rand non-town since TvT which is wow almost a year ago now (I think at least)


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 29, 2021)

day 3 and all is good


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2021)

Hmm. Is this the second night with no deaths? I'm getting more convinced that Mistyx died to a revenge effect.


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey Zori! Nice to have you joining us.

By combining neighbourchat and sudoku, I've concluded your slot is True Neutral. I'm incentivised to help as many people as possible achieve their wincons, so it would be really helpful if you would tell me what yours is.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> Hmm. Is this the second night with no deaths? I'm getting more convinced that Mistyx died to a revenge effect.


if that is the case then why Mistyx when there were 3 people that voted indigo ( as shown below )



Spoiler






M&F said:


> However distinct the denizens of Moraliton, they can sometimes find common ground. At the very least, in the little things that never seem to change, no matter the time or the place.
> 
> *IndigoClaudia was lynched. She was Chaotic Third-Party.
> 
> ...





M&F said:


> Moraliton awakes early to a massive, explosive sound. People near the radius peep out of their broken windows in time to watch a column of flame engulf an entire building.
> 
> It's scary to ponder where such violent rage might have come from, but the good news is that another plot of land is now up for grabs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> neighbourchat


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

anyway welcome to game zori
glad to see you and glad that you seem to find me towny


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> sudoku


oh how is your sudoku going anyway. i have like seven slots filled in that i'm fairly certain about, but i might still be wrong on some of them


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > sudoku
> ...


interesting am i 1 of the 7 slots that you filled in your sudoku ?


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > qenya said:
> ...


well i mean, it took a lot of groundwork and setting up different possible scenarios and thinking through them logically, but i'm fairly sure i have at least either the row/column right. maybe both


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

it's traditional sudoku solving. you put a number down and erase it and then put it down in a different spot and erase it and then put it


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...


what are some of the scenarios, involving me ( if i'm allowed to ask )


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > sudoku
> ...


i know too much, and yet, not enough.

by the way, be careful of combining information from too many different days/nights. i'm pretty sure there's an alignment-swapper somewhere.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


it's all just thought puzzle style stuff. like "does this post make sense in the context of you being [insert alignment], and does that contradict with [other person posting other stuff]"




qenya said:


> i'm pretty sure there's an alignment-swapper somewhere.


what makes you think this


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> neighbourchat


I feel scammed


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> if that is the case then why Mistyx when there were 3 people that voted indigo ( as shown below )


Mistyx was one of the three. Lynch revenge effects usually don't nuke the entire opposition, that would be nuts. If it's anything like the the Town of Salem Jester's haunt kill, the killer gets to choose between any of their lynchers.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> Hey Zori! Nice to have you joining us.
> 
> By combining neighbourchat and sudoku, I've concluded your slot is True Neutral. I'm incentivised to help as many people as possible achieve their wincons, so it would be really helpful if you would tell me what yours is.


Neighbors? 
Interesting that you have Zori as TN, I had that pegged for you.
Also since you've claimed your role is part PGO, does that mean you're also the Neighborizer? Or did that aspect get shenanigan'd away?


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

inb4 qenya neighborizer but whoever she neigborizes also gets their alignment swapped with her


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > if that is the case then why Mistyx when there were 3 people that voted indigo ( as shown below )
> ...





Zero Moment said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > if that is the case then why Mistyx when there were 3 people that voted indigo ( as shown below )
> ...


What I meant is how come Mistyx instead of rari_teh, or Mawile


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


do you think it was randomized between those 3 or ?


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> > i'm pretty sure there's an alignment-swapper somewhere.
> 
> 
> what makes you think this


well, ok, maybe "pretty sure" is an overstatement, i don't actually have mechanical proof. but there are a couple of pieces of information i have that don't really make much sense unless either exactly two specific people switched alignments at one point or someone has been playing super suboptimally... which i guess is possible. i don't think i want to go into details now but probably toMorrow.



Zero Moment said:


> Also since you've claimed your role is part PGO, does that mean you're also the Neighborizer? Or did that aspect get shenanigan'd away?


yes, sorry, i should have been more explicit there. on top of being a PGO, i am indeed also the person who's been opening neighbour chats overnight with some of y'all. (counterclaim me if you dare, fools.) and to head off any further unproductive speculation, while there are some nonstandard quirks to those powers, i don't have any more discrete powers, it's just those two.

i think i've shared a lot of information now and i want some in exchange before i say anything more. so, since zori seems to not be inclined to cooperate (boo), here are some things i'm curious about from the rest of y'all.

@Herbe, you've been extremely quiet since practically the beginning of the game. What's on your mind?
@Hydreigon25, you're currently my top target for wanting to vote out today. Can you give me a reason not to yeet you?
@Mawile, you've mentioned you think you share an alignment with ZM, and I'm pretty sure I agree with you. But what do you think about Stryke? Do you think you share an alignment with him? Or do you reckon you could at least win alongside him?
happy to trade similar question/answers with anyone on a 1:1 basis.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > > i'm pretty sure there's an alignment-swapper somewhere.
> ...


if you let me stay i'll help you, especially since I have information that can help you ( especially if I'm in a neighbor chat )


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

@qenya is your day or night power actually helpful ?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

@qenya i believe we share something ( i don't want to go into details where everyone can see )


----------



## Herbe (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> @Herbe, you've been extremely quiet since practically the beginning of the game. What's on your mind?


i haven't been paying attention to the game because i have so much schoolwork that i delayed for mental health reasons that i have to buckle down on

this post made as part of procrastinating my greek take home test i got an extension on and have barely gotten started on


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> @Mawile, you've mentioned you think you share an alignment with ZM, and I'm pretty sure I agree with you. But what do you think about Stryke? Do you think you share an alignment with him? Or do you reckon you could at least win alongside him?


if my sudoku theories are correct, Stryke *should* be in either the same row/column as me, so I think it could be possible for me to win alongside him!

i might be Wrong though lol if my assumption about where you are in sudoku is incorrect


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > @Mawile, you've mentioned you think you share an alignment with ZM, and I'm pretty sure I agree with you. But what do you think about Stryke? Do you think you share an alignment with him? Or do you reckon you could at least win alongside him?
> ...


hmm, ok, that's interesting! if you're correct about stryke sharing an alignment with you, then i think my process of elimination suggests herbe must have the precise opposite alignment to you. does my train of thought make sense to you?


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

Herbe said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > @Herbe, you've been extremely quiet since practically the beginning of the game. What's on your mind?
> ...


very understandable! good luck with your test :D


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > qenya said:
> ...


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

it's funny because last night i actually recieved an anonymous tipoff about herbe that helped me place him in my sudoku


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> it's funny because last night i actually recieved an anonymous tipoff about herbe that helped me place him in my sudoku


god help me i almost asked if you knew who the anonymous tipoff was from


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > it's funny because last night i actually recieved an anonymous tipoff about herbe that helped me place him in my sudoku
> ...


(it wasn't me)


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

i guess the main question if i want to fulfill one of my wincons is like. which One do i want to fulfill


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i guess the main question if i want to fulfill one of my wincons is like. which One do i want to fulfill


and for that matter, what's the highest possible amount of people we can get to win at once


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > i guess the main question if i want to fulfill one of my wincons is like. which One do i want to fulfill
> ...


i think this mostly depends on what zori's wincon is, and the fact she's not sharing probably means it's mutually exclusive with all or most other people, which. ugh


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> it's funny because last night i actually recieved an anonymous tipoff about herbe that helped me place him in my sudoku


Interesting because i received an anonymous tip night 1


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

hey i just realised i completely forgot to establish for certain. you guys on the corner alignments have wincons to eliminate the players in the factions directly opposed to yours, right? is that _either_ of the sets of three, or _all_ of the five players opposed to you? bc i've been assuming the former but if it's the latter that changes the calculus a bit


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> hey i just realised i completely forgot to establish for certain. you guys on the corner alignments have wincons to eliminate the players in the factions directly opposed to yours, right? is that _either_ of the sets of three, or _all_ of the five players opposed to you? bc i've been assuming the former but if it's the latter that changes the calculus a bit


it's either one for me


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > it's funny because last night i actually recieved an anonymous tipoff about herbe that helped me place him in my sudoku
> ...


oh, who was your tip about?


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

ok, if I have this down right, I think a vote for *Herbe* should benefit everyone else pretty much equally and be able to meet with broad support

good job team


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> everyone else


...possibly except zori. still no idea what her deal is


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

yeah zori (along with Stryke) are my two most ??? slots in my sudoku. like they could make sense in either slot i have them placed in, but i think one layout is more likely than the other just based on Stuff


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> hey i just realised i completely forgot to establish for certain. you guys on the corner alignments have wincons to eliminate the players in the factions directly opposed to yours, right? is that _either_ of the sets of three, or _all_ of the five players opposed to you? bc i've been assuming the former but if it's the latter that changes the calculus a bit


yeah it's either for me. all five would be _nuts_, considering the game stops at 5 deaths as long as someone has won.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> @qenya i believe we share something ( i don't want to go into details where everyone can see )


also for what it's worth i think i know what you two share


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > @qenya i believe we share something ( i don't want to go into details where everyone can see )
> ...


oh ?

what do you think i share with qenya ?


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


if rows are groups (town/3p/mafia) and columns are alignments (lawful/neutral/chaotic), i think you both share a column imo.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...


disclaimer: i might have qenya's spot in sudoku wrong. but i'm fairly sure about yours


----------



## qenya (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...


uhhhhhhh

i am also fairly sure about hydreigon's spot and i don't think we share any alignments at all

...now curious whether you've got my alignment wrong, or one of us has got hydreigon's wrong.


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


i'm fairly certain about hydreigon's spot. i think i might just have your alignment wrong??


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

with my sudoku, if i have hydreigon placed 100% correctly, and if you share nothing with hydrei, then you have to be in my column (lawful/neutral/3p)
but i don't think you _are_ in my column based on what you've been saying


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


why do you think this?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> with my sudoku, if i have hydreigon placed 100% correctly, and if you share nothing with hydrei, then you have to be in my column (lawful/neutral/3p)
> but i don't think you _are_ in my column based on what you've been saying


Where in your sudoku do you have me placed ?


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > with my sudoku, if i have hydreigon placed 100% correctly, and if you share nothing with hydrei, then you have to be in my column (lawful/neutral/3p)
> ...


do you want me to say the exact location


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...



not unless you want to say the exact location ( either just the row or just the column is fine ) whichever you prefer to share ( but not both )


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


you are neutral.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...


Wow that's impressive i didn't think you would have figured that out so soon


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm super out of the loop here lol
I have, in true-neutral fashion, a survivor wincon
I will take sides once I get more informed


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

ok well uh true neutral was not where i had you (zori) originally, which means that my sudoku now has you in the center and qenya/stryke seem interchangable in their two spots


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

I feel like I should be able to use these clues to solve this but I'm coming up blank now
here's a guess sure why not

Mawile? - Hydrei? - Stryke?
Qenya? - Zori - Claudia
ZM? - Mist - Herbe?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > lawful townneutral townchaotic townlawful mafia*neutral mafia*chaotic mafialawful 3pneutral 3p*chaotic 3p*
> ...





Zero Moment said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, here's a thought I had. Based on the info so far about wincons, it seems reasonable to conclude that eliminating each of the four "corner" alignments (chaotic mafia, chaotic town, lawful mafia, lawful town) would benefit five different people, right? For example, yeeting the lawful mafia would benefit everyone who is either chaotic or town.
> ...


@Mawile 
@Zero Moment

where do you both fit on that ^


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

i will say this much: i'm lawful!


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

1. Qenya and Mawile are treating Herbe as if they are a kill-for-free player
this probably means that they have them in the Chaotic Mafia slot, because of the roles we have flipped
2. Hydrei claimed neutral in a very credible way, so PoE puts them in Neutral Villager
3. Mawile says that if Qenya shares nothing with Hydrei, she has to be in Mawile's column. This means that Mawile is Lawful, which he also sort of just said above me while I was in the middle of typing this.
4. Mawile thought Qenya was in the same column as Hydreigon (putting her at True Neutral), and then said that he might be wrong on alignment. Qenya said she shared nothing with Hydreigon, making her likely Lawful 3p.

this leaves me at

Mawile/Stryke/ZM - Hydrei - Stryke/ZM
Qenya - Zori - Claudia
Mawile/Stryke/SM - Mist - Herbe


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

qenya said:


> i think this mostly depends on what zori's wincon is, and the fact she's not sharing probably means it's mutually exclusive with all or most other people, which. ugh


no, it just means I was moving


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i have come to the conclusion via sudoku that you may be one of my allies. would you care for an alliance


this has me thinking that you probably are allied with  Zero Moment in terms of the same location in you sudoku, unsure about the exact locations through


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> if my sudoku theories are correct, Stryke *should* be in either the same row/column as me, so I think it could be possible for me to win alongside him!
> 
> i might be Wrong though lol if my assumption about where you are in sudoku is incorrect


At this point in time, Mawile had Qenya occupying the True Neutral slot. The only slot that is in a line with all other open slots at this point in time is Lawful Neutral. I am inclined to say that this is why Mawile said it, instead of any special information on Stryke.
Although this is basically just a guess lol


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

*Herbe*

I agree with this as the likely Chaotic Mafia slot


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

Zori said:


> 4. Mawile thought Qenya was in the same column as Hydreigon (putting her at True Neutral), and then said that he might be wrong on alignment. Qenya said she shared nothing with Hydreigon, making her likely Lawful 3p.


i don't know where qenya thinks hydrei is, and if she placed hydrei in a different spot in sudoku, then qenya might not be in lawful 3p



Hydreigon25 said:


> this has me thinking that you probably are allied with Zero Moment in terms of the same location in you sudoku


[insert haha yep image here from earlier in the thread]



Zori said:


> At this point in time, Mawile had Qenya occupying the True Neutral slot. The only slot that is in a line with all other open slots at this point in time is Lawful Neutral. I am inclined to say that this is why Mawile said it, instead of any special information on Stryke.


yeah i have nothing on stryke lol


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

also yeah *Herbe* for clearing out another chaotic and inching closer to my wincon


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i don't know where qenya thinks hydrei is, and if she placed hydrei in a different spot in sudoku, then qenya might not be in lawful 3p


fair enough but I'm going to have to make some stretches if I want to solve this with only piggybacking off of your and Qenya's mechanical info :T
Although I assume from your reaction to that post that you aren't lawful 3p, and ZM claimed a corner role
so the lawful 3p slot should be either Qenya or Stryke


----------



## Zori (Mar 30, 2021)

I enjoy solving this despite the fact that as True Neutral I stand nothing to gain from it


----------



## Mawile (Mar 30, 2021)

technically speaking, i do have another bit of mechanical info that would allow me to place qenya more firmly in one spot or another, depending on if she was being honest about something earlier


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 31, 2021)

Mawile said:


> technically speaking, i do have another bit of mechanical info that would allow me to place qenya more firmly in one spot or another, depending on if she was being honest about something earlier


@qenya why don't you think we are allies ?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 31, 2021)

Mawile said:


> with my sudoku, if i have hydreigon placed 100% correctly, and if you share nothing with hydrei, then you have to be in my column (lawful/neutral/3p)
> but i don't think you _are_ in my column based on what you've been saying


yeah something's a lil funky somewhere
my sudoku is giving me two possible spots for qenya
one I'm _pretty sure_ isn't actually possible
and the other feels weird
also, what's this I've been hearing about an alignment swapper?


----------



## Herbe (Mar 31, 2021)

wheres the  react when i need it


----------



## Stryke (Mar 31, 2021)

If we lynch lawful town tonight that'll be tic tac toe three in a row


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 31, 2021)

im thinking it might possibly be this way unless i'm missing something 

Mawile/Qenya  - Hydrei - ZM/Qenya
Mawile/Qenya - Zori - Claudia
Mawile/Stryke/Herbe - Mist - Herbe/Styke


----------



## Mawile (Mar 31, 2021)

i guess if i had to choose someone in my sudoku who i would rather know the alignment of between stryke and qenya, i would probably want to hear more from stryke lmao

at least with qenya i have a Vague Mechanical Hint of where she might be, but stryke is just still ???


----------



## Zori (Mar 31, 2021)

Stryke said:


> If we lynch lawful town tonight that'll be tic tac toe three in a row


*Mawi-*


----------



## Zori (Mar 31, 2021)

*Herbe *(just in case)


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 31, 2021)

*Herbe *


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 31, 2021)

*@Herbe *I wanna hear what your role does tbh


----------



## Herbe (Mar 31, 2021)

sends your girlfriend a breakup text


----------



## Mawile (Mar 31, 2021)

that is very chaotic mafia of you


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 31, 2021)

@Mawile
@qenya
@Zero Moment

i would like to know what each of your roles do


----------



## Mawile (Mar 31, 2021)

once per night, i can submit someone's name and if i choose correctly that night, i receive little a information! as a treat.
if i choose incorrectly, i receive nothing lmao


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> @Mawile
> @qenya
> @Zero Moment
> 
> i would like to know what each of your roles do


Zori your role as well


----------



## Mawile (Mar 31, 2021)

Mawile said:


> once per night, i can submit someone's name and if i choose correctly that night, i receive little a information! as a treat.
> if i choose incorrectly, i receive nothing lmao


anyway imagine guessing correctly the first few tries. couldn't be me


----------



## Mawile (Mar 31, 2021)

hoping stryke is the right name to submit tonight tho


----------



## M&F (Apr 1, 2021)

*MF was lynched. She had an eight-pack. She was shredded.*

Hey guys, we can lie as much as we want today

You know what's true though

*Herbe was lynched. He was Chaotic Mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*



Spoiler: Votes



-Herbe (5) - qenya, Zori, Mawile, Hydreigon25, Zero Moment





Spoiler: not a ping list



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
Herbe
@Mawile
@rari_teh
@qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## qenya (Apr 5, 2021)

_*snrgh*_ hmmggghrh... is it time to get up yet? no? .... zzz.


----------



## M&F (Apr 5, 2021)

yeah, apologies, my schedule was a bit of a lot for a bit there

The dust on the site where explosions had been settles as Moraliton brightens to another day of tense busywork.

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*



Spoiler: ping lates



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
Herbe
@Mawile
@Zori
@qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 5, 2021)

Gooood morning, Moraliton!


----------



## Mawile (Apr 5, 2021)

i want to know who prevented me from going to jury duty last night


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 5, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i want to know who prevented me from going to jury duty last night


if you are talking about in game i have a theory from most likely to least likely

either the Lawful mafia prevented you,  or  either a 3p or Chaotic Town prevented you 

I don't know though


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 5, 2021)

Mawile said:


> i want to know who prevented me from going to jury duty last night


huh, someone roleblocked you?
guess you didn't get to see a friend, then.


----------



## qenya (Apr 5, 2021)

Aaaaall right it's time for another lovely day of mafia

Now I feel this would be the right point to come clean and say I have been bullshitting wildly this whole game and almost every word I've spoken has been a lie. But don't hate me, I had excellent reasons for it!

In truth I'm neither a PGO nor a neighbouriser. What I _am_ is (a) Lawful Third-Party and (b) a cop who gets automatically roleblocked if anyone targets her at night. The reasoning behind my fakeclaims was to discourage people from targeting me while also giving an excuse for my mysterious knowledge. My results are not terribly useful at this point, but were as follows:

N0 Mistyx Neutral Mafia
N1 Hydreigon25 Neutral Town
N2 Zori Neutral Third-Party, which I passed off as a sudoku conclusion yesterDay
N3 Stryke no result. Occam's razor says I was targeted by someone, or less likely, maybe he has some sort of immunity. But I'm already pretty sure he's Chaotic Town due to sudoku, so it was just for verification anyway.
The stuff about an alignment swapper was total bollocks, sorry. I have no evidence that any such thing exists.

I am... not 100% sure what the correct move is here. Like everyone else so far (except Zori), I have two wincons, either of which I can complete to win, and both are still in play (though I'll hold off on elaborating until everyone else has had a chance to claim their alignment - not that I'm expecting any surprises but I wanna know where we stand). I haven't decided which one would be better go for; it sort of depends what everyone else wants to do. Ideally I would like to find a solution where the maximum number of people possible win.

Discuss!


----------



## qenya (Apr 5, 2021)

Btw I will probably not be super active tomorrow (IRL-tomorrow) because I have stuff to get done, but I will probably check in at some point and definitely will be around for EoD on Wednesday if it doesn't happen too late at night


----------



## Mawile (Apr 5, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > i want to know who prevented me from going to jury duty last night
> ...


yeah it said i was tied up. :/



qenya said:


> Now I feel this would be the right point to come clean and say I have been bullshitting wildly this whole game and almost every word I've spoken has been a lie. But don't hate me, I had excellent reasons for it!


called it, but i *still* think that you are lying, actually! i think that you do not have the specific mech knowledge that i have, and you're trying to pass yourself off as the last lawful so that we yeet the wrong person


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 5, 2021)

seems pretty sus tbh


----------



## Mawile (Apr 5, 2021)

i guess the main question i have for you, qenya, is the following:
is it really that easy to just inspect someone? i mean, if you're lawful, you should surely go through the correct legal channels and all. otherwise you get arrested


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah otherwise you could get charged with stalking, breaking and entering, trespassing....


----------



## Mawile (Apr 5, 2021)

yeah you get in an awful lot of trouble for just walking into someone's house or looking in their windows without permission from The Judge


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 5, 2021)

@qenya what do you think about Zero Moment & Mawile ?

also what happened to rari_teh


----------



## Mawile (Apr 5, 2021)

zori is now substituting in for rari


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...


to answer your question i received an anonymous tip day 1 about someone who is chaotic town


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 6, 2021)

@qenya 
@Zero Moment 
@Mawile 
@Zori 

Who do you think can send anonymous tips ?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2021)

good question, I have no idea


----------



## Mawile (Apr 6, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


do you wanna say who is chaotic town


----------



## Stryke (Apr 6, 2021)

qenya said:


> Aaaaall right it's time for another lovely day of mafia
> 
> Now I feel this would be the right point to come clean and say I have been bullshitting wildly this whole game and almost every word I've spoken has been a lie. But don't hate me, I had excellent reasons for it!
> 
> ...


If you're Lawful Third Party, and IM Lawful Third Party, then who's driving th-


----------



## Stryke (Apr 6, 2021)

*qenya*


----------



## Mawile (Apr 6, 2021)

oh i know how to solve this. hey stryke what's your night action


----------



## Stryke (Apr 6, 2021)

Lawful Committee. Me and the other lawful pals pick a guy and if we reach a majority we find out their alignment

I also know there's no alignment swap shenanigans going on because yesterday we picked ME and it still said I'm lawful 3p


----------



## Mawile (Apr 6, 2021)

cool! *qenya*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2021)

*qenya*


----------



## Mawile (Apr 6, 2021)

good job everyone


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2021)

we did it


----------



## Mawile (Apr 6, 2021)

oh i guess i should probably say who i tried to lawful committee every night

mawile, mawile, hydrei, stryke

yes i lawful committee'd myself twice, n0 was because i figured that there was a relatively high chance that someone would want to know what i am n0 due to Frequently Being A Problem In Tonereading. n1 was because i figured that i posted The Most on d1, so if another lawful was someone who wasn't looking at thread a lot (like say, herbe), then they would see a bunch of posts by me and just send in my name. also i just really wanted the other lawfuls to inspect me so that i had Allies

n0 and n1 failed by lack of consensus, n3 failed on my end because i was roleblocked and could not make it to the meeting.


----------



## Mawile (Apr 6, 2021)

i fully acknowledge that i am a fool but what can you do.


----------



## Stryke (Apr 6, 2021)

Mawile said:


> oh i guess i should probably say who i tried to lawful committee every night
> 
> mawile, mawile, hydrei, stryke
> 
> ...


n1 I voted Herbe because I don't quite remember, probably something with the vibes, n3 I voted myself because that's who you said you were voting, and the other two nights I forgot to put in an action


----------



## qenya (Apr 7, 2021)

hmm. that did not go quite according to plan.

ah well.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 7, 2021)

There is still time @qenya assuming you are helpful to town


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 7, 2021)

@qenya could you be either be Chaotic or a Lawful/neutral ?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 7, 2021)

qenya said:


> hmm. that did not go quite according to plan.
> 
> ah well.


wait what do you mean ?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > hmm. that did not go quite according to plan.
> ...


Qenya was trying to fakeclaim as Lawful 3p. Unfortunately for her all the Lawful players are accounted for and wise to her tricks.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 7, 2021)

@Zero Moment what do you think @qenya is ?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> @Zero Moment what do you think @qenya is ?


In your sudoku


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2021)

I think they have to be Chaotic Town


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 7, 2021)

@Zero Moment  where in your sudoku do you have Stryke & Zori ?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2021)

Lawful 3p and Neutral 3p


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 7, 2021)

@Zero Moment 

if you have Stryke & Zori as 3p in your Sudoku does that mean that you have either Mawile or yourself as either Lawful Mafia or Lawful Town ?


----------



## qenya (Apr 7, 2021)

Hydreigon, personally I have ZM down as lawful mafia and Mawile as lawful town, but I can't remember why off the top of my head, I think it was something about their reactions to voting for Herbe? I don't have copchecks on either of them (that bit wasn't a lie, just the alignment). I don't expect it matters either way, they have an effective majority assuming Zori wasn't lying about her wincon.

I guess there's no harm voting *ZM* but I don't think it's gonna make any difference.


----------



## Mawile (Apr 7, 2021)

qenya said:


> I don't have copchecks on either of them (that bit wasn't a lie, just the alignment).


oh are you actually a cop lmao


----------



## qenya (Apr 7, 2021)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have copchecks on either of them (that bit wasn't a lie, just the alignment).
> ...


Yes! I _assume_ from what you're saying that all the chaotics probably had the same cop power as me, just like all the lawfuls had the same one. Though if that's the case, I can't help but be a little teed off that yours explicitly confirmed you all had the same one, whereas ours didn't. lol


----------



## qenya (Apr 7, 2021)

Idle thought: I wonder if the mafia actually knew each other's identities.


----------



## Mawile (Apr 7, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > qenya said:
> ...


it's just weird to me that there would be So Many Cops especially with the rule that lawfuls need majority same vote to inspect someone lol. but yeah the lawfuls Knew that we have to get majority agreement on the night action in order for someone to be inspected, so that's why i was calling your bluff on you being lawful and being able to just free inspect with no mention of needing to agree


----------



## qenya (Apr 7, 2021)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...


Yeah, so I gather. Oh well, I think it was a spirited attempt at deception :<

I don't think the number of cops is game-breaking in a game where everyone has different wincons (even if some of them overlap) - we need some way to identify allies. At first glance the lawful version seems weaker since you can only get one result per night between you, but I think that's balanced by your explicitly being told that you all have the same power, so you could use it to identify each other.


----------



## qenya (Apr 8, 2021)

Another idle thought: if the other chaotics also had the cop-who's-blocked-by-being-targeted power, they probably had me pegged as an ally as soon as I claimed PGO. God, poor Herbe watching me accidentally betray him in slow motion.


----------



## Mawile (Apr 8, 2021)

qenya said:


> I think that's balanced by your explicitly being told that you all have the same power, so you could use it to identify each other.


it's also balanced by me having to do stuff like this because i have no private contact with the other lawfuls:



Mawile said:


> also if i'm being honest, the people i would most like to know the alignment of are hydreigon and stryke (in that order of priority)


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 8, 2021)

i thought [Redacted was Chaotic town ] from where anonymous tip i got night 1


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 8, 2021)

*ZM*


----------



## M&F (Apr 8, 2021)

Citizens gather in the empty plots of Moraliton; debate, lies, and turnabouts go around. Most are out for blood. However, right at the last minute, an impassioned speech convinces them all to forget about this and go home, at least for the afternoon.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*



Spoiler: pingonverter



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
Herbe
@Mawile
@Zori
@qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## M&F (Apr 11, 2021)

48 hours, anyone-

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*



Spoiler: 48 pings



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
Herbe
@Mawile
@Zori
@qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 11, 2021)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 11, 2021)

ZM's   reaction has me  

@Zero Moment  Please explain why you reacted that way


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 11, 2021)

because _somebody_ ended the day early and negated the votes


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 11, 2021)

speaking of votes
*qenya*


----------



## Mawile (Apr 11, 2021)

*qenya* 2 electric boogaloo


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 11, 2021)

M&F said:


> yeah, apologies, my schedule was a bit of a lot for a bit there
> 
> The dust on the site where explosions had been settles as Moraliton brightens to another day of tense busywork.
> 
> ...





M&F said:


> 48 hours, anyone-
> 
> *No one has died.
> 
> ...


The day didn't end early @Zero Moment


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 11, 2021)

Monday at 3:32 PM



Hydreigon25 said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, apologies, my schedule was a bit of a lot for a bit there
> ...


It. Ended late  ( wednesday at 8:51 PM​)


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 11, 2021)

Wednesday at 8:51 PM



M&F said:


> Citizens gather in the empty plots of Moraliton; debate, lies, and turnabouts go around. Most are out for blood. However, right at the last minute, an impassioned speech convinces them all to forget about this and go home, at least for the afternoon.
> 
> *No one was lynched.
> 
> ...


@Zero Moment


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 11, 2021)

@Zero Moment @Mawile Are you sure about the vote, what would you do if qenya is town


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2021)

M&F said:


> However, right at the last minute, an impassioned speech convinces them all to forget about this and go home, at least for the afternoon.


Considering that at this time the votes were 3vs2, I'm fairly certain that the flavortext implies that some sort of lynch-cancelling effect took place.
Though I didn't realise the day was actually ending late. I thought it was still in the first 24hrs of the phase, or something.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 12, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > However, right at the last minute, an impassioned speech convinces them all to forget about this and go home, at least for the afternoon.
> ...


what would happen if that same thing happens again ?

would you likely put a angry reaction again ?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 12, 2021)

just wondering since someone has/had that ability/power


----------



## Mawile (Apr 12, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> @Zero Moment @Mawile Are you sure about the vote, what would you do if qenya is town


i'm fine with it because qenya is the last chaotic and therefore i fulfill my wincon


----------



## Stryke (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm gonna put an angry reaction somewhere in the thread and whoever finds it first gets to know my social security number /j


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2021)

Mawile said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > @Zero Moment @Mawile Are you sure about the vote, what would you do if qenya is town
> ...


yup


----------



## qenya (Apr 12, 2021)

oh yeah i did forget to mention i'm yeetproof. sorry. should probably have mentioned that sooner. my b


----------



## qenya (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## qenya (Apr 12, 2021)

anyway yeah *Zero Moment*, again. this game isn't going anywhere until you join us mawile


----------



## Stryke (Apr 12, 2021)

*qenya*


----------



## Mawile (Apr 12, 2021)

qenya said:


> oh yeah i did forget to mention i'm yeetproof. sorry. should probably have mentioned that sooner. my b


how are you supposed to die then


----------



## qenya (Apr 12, 2021)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah i did forget to mention i'm yeetproof. sorry. should probably have mentioned that sooner. my b
> ...


----------



## qenya (Apr 12, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > qenya said:
> ...


for a more serious answer: i assume somebody (or probably more than one somebody) has a nightkill action that they either haven't used (much?) yet or have been prevented from using somehow? we still don't know how mist died, after all.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 13, 2021)

*Zero Moment*


----------



## Mawile (Apr 14, 2021)

fine here *Zero Moment* i guess. we may both be lawful but ultimately we are opposite teams, and an alliance can only last for so long


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2021)

wait Mawile no
even if qenya's lynchproof claim is true, I know how to kill her!
...it'll take a while tho


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2021)

don't do me like this Mawile


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2021)

we just need to investigate qenya tonight and it'll all be good


----------



## Mawile (Apr 14, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> wait Mawile no
> even if qenya's lynchproof claim is true, I know how to kill her!
> ...it'll take a while tho


i will trust you tonight and *abstain* for now


----------



## Mawile (Apr 14, 2021)

speaking as a corner piece of the sudoku, it's good for me to eliminate the other corner pieces, which logically include both you and qenya. seeing as we have cooperated before, and since we haven't had any deaths for a few Nights now, i'm willing to put off a yeet on you (ZM) until i see if we can pull whatever this is off


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2021)

:D
though considering the vote is still 2v2, I would ask you to put your vote back on qenya so the lynch doesn't get randomized towards me


----------



## qenya (Apr 14, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> though considering the vote is still 2v2, I would ask you to put your vote back on qenya so the lynch doesn't get randomized towards me


i believe mampers announced a while ago that ties would result in a day extension rather than a randomised yeet, so you've got that going for you

i am curious about why you need to investigate me though. surely nobody is in any doubt any more that i'm chaotic town


----------



## qenya (Apr 14, 2021)

qenya said:


> i am curious about why you need to investigate me though. surely nobody is in any doubt any more that i'm chaotic town


unless you think STRYKE is lying


----------



## Mawile (Apr 14, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> :D
> though considering the vote is still 2v2, I would ask you to put your vote back on qenya so the lynch doesn't get randomized towards me


*qenya* there we go



qenya said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > i am curious about why you need to investigate me though. surely nobody is in any doubt any more that i'm chaotic town
> ...


if i'm lying and you're lying then who's driving the bus
it's beneficial to just Make Sure that you are not up to shenanigans


----------



## M&F (Apr 16, 2021)

by the way, I'm incredibly late to phase change again, so consider yourselves fully extended; if this thing is tied by tonight I am randomizing it


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2021)

nyehhhhh
I wanna go to sleep


----------



## M&F (Apr 16, 2021)

bedtime for ZM it is then!

*Zero Moment was lynched. He was Lawful Mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*



Spoiler: Votes



-Zero Moment (3) - Mawile, qenya, Hydreigon25
-qenya (2) - Stryke, Zero Moment





Spoiler: slee-ping



@Stryke
Zero Moment
Herbe
@Mawile
@rari_teh
@qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2021)

uhh
M&F what the fuck
you had the votes backwards
2 on me, 3 on qenya


----------



## M&F (Apr 16, 2021)

... oh, grand, I misread something back there

well then! fixing in a moment...


----------



## qenya (Apr 16, 2021)

kjfdghjs;hgsf;hf;g

and this after I explicitly DMed you to ask if you'd made a mistake


----------



## M&F (Apr 18, 2021)

qenya said:


> kjfdghjs;hgsf;hf;g
> 
> and this after I explicitly DMed you to ask if you'd made a mistake


oh be fair now, you DMed me about a different mistake-

anyways, this is unfortunately the least janky way to proceed here, so, let's switch gears:

*qenya was lynched. She was Chaotic Town.

48 hours for night actions. (from the top yeah)*



Spoiler: Votes



-qenya (3) - Stryke, Zero Moment, Mawile
-Zero Moment (2) - qenya, Hydreigon25





Spoiler: a critical ping has occoured



@Stryke
@Zero Moment
Herbe
@Mawile
@rari_teh
qenya
Mistyx
IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## Zori (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 26, 2021)

*wakes up*

Is it still night time ?

*goes back to sleep*

Zzzzz


----------

